# Auditing info



## vjst222 (Jan 5, 2010)

Could someone please tell me where I could get my hands on some information about auditing. Our establishment usually has an auditor do all the audits, but our auditor has left and they have not hired a replacement yet. Therefor , I have been having to do some auditing on a few of the office visits my doctors do. Honestly, I have never done an audit in my life and I need some guidance. I do not understand some of things they are wanting. I do have an auditing sheet with the histoy,examination, and medical decision making and then level of service. However,I find some of the  directions confusing.
 Can anyone offer some websites that can better help my understanding?

 Thanks


----------



## audioles (Jan 5, 2010)

These guidelines are a start:

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/MLNEdwebGuide/25_EMDOC.asp


----------



## vjst222 (Jan 6, 2010)

Yep, i got that. I need something a little more understandable. I guess i need to look online for tutorials


----------



## scorrado (Jan 6, 2010)

Try e/m university online.  They have a lot of information that I found helpful.


----------

